# Finnex FugeRay or Planted+



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Light would be 13.5" from substrate; no injected C02 or Excel; using Seachem Flourish Comprehensive and root and Iron tabs; occasionally adding Trace Elements, etc. 

Any opinions on which fixture would be better for a tank with Anubias, Swords, Subwassertang, Java Moss, Narrow Leaf Anacharis and Crypts? Don't want it to be too bright as this is a Betta-based community.

I love my Finnex Stingrays but they are 10" above substrate and not strong enough for anything much deeper.

Thanks.


----------



## Raye (Feb 5, 2013)

i'm still not 100% with PAR ratings, but i think the original fugeray would probably suffice. i have one on my 7g cube with anubias, java & bolbitis ferns and a lotta lotta moss and it grows things pretty well. mine's about 11" from the substrate and i don't dose anything in this tank. when i had stems in this tank, it grew them with vigor (myrio mattogrossense, egeria densa & hornwort). that said, i'm not sure how a light-loving sword would behave.

i have the Planted Plus on a standard 5g (about 10 in. from substrate) and i love it too. the light itself is great and grows my plants with ease to the point where i have to trim them at least once a week which isn't something that i had to do on the tank with the original fugeray. however, the plants in this tank are almost exclusively fast-growing stems with a dense carpet of dwarf saggitaria (+ a few crypts). you may run into algae issues with your plant selection.


also, aside from it not being strong enough for a deeper tank, how did you like the Stingray? i'm looking into getting the cliplight version for a 2g cube.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I personally would go for the Planted+ as it has the red lights. Plants use red lights to photosynthesize whereas something like corals use blue and purple light (purple light penetrates the deepest along with blue), red doesn't penetrate as much which is why you can use red lights easy on short tanks but on takes higher than 2 feet, you should get blue lights so it can penetrate deeper to grow high light plants on the bottom. Though, if there are no high light plants on the bottom of a 2 foot tank, red lights suffice.

I have my 29 (18" tall) and a beautiful red marble sword that has been growing like crazy so I know the Planted+ are great for swords too in that depth. I also have floating plants that will block out the light occasionally :roll: but my sword still grows so something's going right haha.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks! Really appreciate the input. Was leaning toward the Planted+.

Raye: I love the Stingrays; they're not the clip-on but the one below. I told the AquaVibrant CS guy the plants I have and he's the one who advised they wouldn't work on deeper or high-light tanks. I have basically the same plants in all of my tanks plus Dwarf Water Lettuce; the Swords are growing really well. One tank is a 20 long and the other is a 10. Haven't had any algae problems. I'm not big on lots of bells and whistles; just want my lights to come on and go off. ;-)

AquaVibrant


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd probably say the planted + too. I have a Ray II on one of my tanks that I like but I wish the planted + had been out when I bought that one because I probably would have bought that instead.


----------

